
White House Raises Encryption Threat in Silicon Valley Summit - shihn
https://theintercept.com/2016/01/08/white-house-raises-encryption-threat-in-silicon-valley-summit/
======
DyslexicAtheist
It could be that I'm missing something totally obvious here but ...

Apart from the obvious reasons of why it's a bad idea to add backdoors or
outlaw encryption the discussion somehow never addresses the obvious result of
what were to happen if the US were to regulate / outlaw encryption: namely it
would be devastating to any US tech companies who generate a large part of
their income outside the US.

Would you still trust gmail/amazon or even US based ERP that is backdoored if
you're a Asian or EU based company? Why is this not discussed I wonder.

